# RF en Proteus



## yashez (Ene 2, 2008)

¿Alguien sabe si se puede simular un circuito RF (tanto emisor como receptor) en el programa Proteus?


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2008)

Tema movido

Saludos


----------

